# Controller board for miller Syncrowave 180 SD Tig Welder



## richl (Nov 23, 2017)

I am bidding on a miller syncrowave welder on ebay. The price is low enough to warrant it, if it goes over my max, no problem, it will be someone elses headache
But, if the parts are as affordable as I have heard they may be, it's an affordable way into tig with a miller machine, something I would prefer.
Anyone have any in site, suggestions, or spare parts laying around. I won't know the serial number till I win the auction, assuming I win. So any parts will have to wait till I get the machine.


----------



## richl (Nov 23, 2017)

Never mind, someone wants the machine more than me, I'm not going that high or more for a machine I'm only guessing on.


----------



## ericc (Nov 24, 2017)

Miller welders, especially the newer Synchrowave models, are very scary to buy used or sight unseen.  There are a lot of web posts complaining about burned out main boards that are very expensive.  And, repairs are iffy.  That being said, I have mostly Miller welders, and they have been excellent performers again and again.  I have a Maxstar, which is just fantastic.  According to the web sites, these are pretty good, and if they break down, it is worth getting another.

How about buying new?


----------



## richl (Nov 24, 2017)

A bit out of my price range. All comes down to dollars and cents, I don't do this for a living anymore. I have Miller and Lincoln welders in the shop now. I would like to add tig  capabilities,  just not at 2k-3k prices.


----------



## outsider347 (Nov 25, 2017)

richl said:


> A bit out of my price range. All comes down to dollars and cents, I don't do this for a living anymore. I have Miller and Lincoln welders in the shop now. I would like to add tig  capabilities,  just not at 2k-3k prices.



Don't laugh at what I am about to suggest

Go buy the new Vulcan Pro tig 200 from H Freight
Here is why:
1. Brand new line from HF looking to get into the better home welder market
2. Just bought mine for 729.00/coupon
3. HF will refund FULL purchase price for 365 days...for ANY reason
4. This machine is a clone of the Lincoln pro tig 200 at 1600.00
5. Go look on Welding Web. One of the pro welders did the beta testing on this machine & raved about it. Most comments are good there as well. Yes there are haters as well...
6. I am wayyyyy far from a pro welder, but for my needs this machine has been working great for the past 6 weeks. I have used it 4-5 days per week
7. If it craps the bed in the next year, or I decide that I don't like it, It's going back. Seems like a no brainer to me


----------

